# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  The answer to our life

## Saba

You see me sitting here, a smile upon my face
The time has come but you know that it's not too late
There's been too many things, together we have seen
It's not too hard if we start to believe
And we're not gonna take anymore
Can we try to erase all the pain
So please
Show me a reason, give me a sign
Tell me the way we, fall out of line
Is it today or is it tonight?
We'll find, the answer to our life
This world is not at ease, we seem to hide the truth
Thinking there's only so much we really can do
It's up to you and me, to face our destiny
The joury sits so let's take the stand
And we're not gonna take anymore
Can we try to erase all the pain
So Please
Show me a reason, give me a sign
Tell me the way we, fall out of line
Is it today or is it tonight?
We'll find, the answer to our life
So tell me why we have to cry
And I try
When there's so many things we can do
To help this troubled world start a new
I need a reason, I need a sign
There's no turning back I'm here by your side
Is it today or maybe tonight?
We'll find
The answer to our life[/b]

----------


## Payal

that is superb  :Big Grin:

----------


## Saba

thank you Payal

----------


## snaz

That's wonderful...... did you write it?

----------


## Saba

nop dear, i didnt ... creations are shared in the other category

----------


## Payal

you are welcome dearie  :Smile:

----------


## Saba

hmm  :Smile:

----------


## snaz

No problem.......

It's wonderful you've shared it with us......

----------


## Saba

:Smile:

----------


## zebijns

GR8 Saba :up;

----------

